# Length of Kreg Screw



## gdiddy13 (May 13, 2016)

So here's my issue (among others, but that's for a different forum) I am connecting an apron to legs via Kreg screws. 
My apron is 1 and 1/8 thick but I'm joining them to true 4×4 oak legs.

The longest Kreg screws I can get are coarse 2 1/5 long. Will this work, and if not what are other options?

Thank you!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

For hardwood I'd use a screw with narrow threads, not the wide threads like decking screws. I pretty much use 1-5/8 for that kind of joint. If you can get furniture screws and some washers, they are really good for furniture. Don't get philips head, get the square head, much easier to drive. Of course I should say that I rarely use the Kreg Jig, I just drill it manually, saves time.


----------



## gdiddy13 (May 13, 2016)

I should add that the longest Kreg screws I could get in the "fine threads" is 1 1/2" 
I bought them, but not sure if I'll use them


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Seeing you're drilling from the back of the skirt, you could just toenail a pilot hole and use them. I'd reinforce the legs with some bracing under the skirt too, use a good thick lag screw for that, and glue.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's you some pictures of a table similar to what you're doing. It has removable legs using a Kreg jig and screws. I used 3/4" aprons and 4×4 legs. It should give you some ideas. It's held up well so far.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54425


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just because you used a Kreg jig to make pocket holes doesn't mean you have to use Kreg screws.

Use any wood screw that fits the bill.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd just use a couple washers with any screw that has a bugle head. So it doesn't split.


----------

